# NCEES Practice Problems



## ramalum05 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi All, I am taking the environmental exam in April. I saw that you all were talking about the NCEES Practice Exams. Is this what you all were talking about? http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials...&amp;product=1L

Was this book useful? I have done many problems in the Lindburg book.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 23, 2011)

I used that book as my mock exam under exam type conditions a couple weeks before the exam. Others have done the same. I think it's the best use for it.


----------



## ramalum05 (Feb 23, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I used that book as my mock exam under exam type conditions a couple weeks before the exam. Others have done the same. I think it's the best use for it.


Thanks! Cute puppies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 24, 2011)

^Not mine, but I do own black and chocolate Labs, my av is typically Labrador themed.


----------



## RJ2011 (Apr 18, 2011)

HI everyone, I am a new member. I am hoping to take the Environmental Engineering Exam this coming October if my application gets accepted. I heard about the new format for Environmental Engineering starting this April. I have copies of previous NCEES practice PE Environmental study material. I checked their website and they have a new practice PE Environmental study material in line with the revised format. I am deciding if I will buy the practice PE Environmental study material. Has anyone purchased the practice PE Environmental study material? If yes, how helpful is this material compared to the older versions? Thanks. RJ


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2011)

i think the only change was realotment of topic %ages. so the old study material should be fine, just visit ncees to get the up to date topics.

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php click on environmental


----------



## RJ2011 (Apr 18, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> i think the only change was realotment of topic %ages. so the old study material should be fine, just visit ncees to get the up to date topics.
> http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php click on environmental


Thanks snickerd3


----------



## Dleg (Apr 19, 2011)

If you're serious about passing the exam, I'd get the new one. The NCEES material is the only stuff that will let you see exactly what the real test will be like. The PPI stuff is good for practice, but it's not the same as the actual NCEES test questions.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 19, 2011)

Plus the more realistic sample problems that you can work between now and the exam, the better. That's 100 more...


----------



## buddingpe (Apr 19, 2011)

Dleg said:


> If you're serious about passing the exam, I'd get the new one. The NCEES material is the only stuff that will let you see exactly what the real test will be like. The PPI stuff is good for practice, but it's not the same as the actual NCEES test questions.



I could not agree more. The NCEES test questions are the same type that you will see in exam. Buy the new one (few more problems added).


----------



## RJ2011 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Zargo (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know how many of the questions are the same and how many are different between the 2004 and 2011 editions of the NCEES book:

_PE Environmental Sample Questions and Solutions_

I don't know if there is any point in buying the 2011 edition.


----------



## TX-FL PE (Jul 1, 2011)

Zargo said:


> Does anyone know how many of the questions are the same and how many are different between the 2004 and 2011 editions of the NCEES book:
> _PE Environmental Sample Questions and Solutions_
> 
> I don't know if there is any point in buying the 2011 edition.


I would say 80-85 questions are the same. I would suggest you to buy the new one.


----------



## WANT2BPE (Aug 26, 2011)

I recommend to buy the new version...I have the old one and decided to buy the new one just in case.


----------

